

Sweeping Panoramas, Courtesy of a Robot  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/20/technology/20novel.html?ref=technology

======
noonespecial
I'm flagging all of the stories that turn out to be locked behind a paid
subscription wall. Is this an appropriate use of flagging?

~~~
bootload
_"... I'm flagging all of the stories that turn out to be locked behind a paid
subscription wall. ..."_

I don't think this is locked I just clicked on the link and can still get
access to the full article. Is NYT locking by location? What is your 1020 and
timezone, au GMT+10.

